
Victorian spiritualists believed that ghosts could be captured on film - Petiver
https://daily.jstor.org/how-spirit-photography-made-heaven-literal/
======
rafaelvasco
As a spiritualist I personally have no doubts about the existence of spirits.
That said, I have my doubts about they being captured on film. Most of these
ghosts photos are fake. It's interesting to think that this "behind the
scenes" world exists, but if you're not open to it, it is closed to you. I
wonder what makes some people inclined to it and others not;

------
justbees
If you wanted to read more on the same/expanded topic, I thought this book was
pretty good.

Ghost Hunters: William James and the Search for Scientific Proof of Life After
Death, by Deborah Blum.

[https://www.penguinrandomhouse.com/books/292812/ghost-
hunter...](https://www.penguinrandomhouse.com/books/292812/ghost-hunters-by-
deborah-blum/)

